# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  ضع لك ذكرى هنا .. وسنذكرك حتى لو نسيتنا

## The Gentle Man

ღ♥ღ ضع لك ذكرى هنا .. وسنذكرك حتى لو نسيتنا ღ♥ღ 

~*¤ô§ô¤*~ اعضاء شبكة ومنتديات الحصن الاردنية ~*¤ô§ô¤*~

من منطلق الأخوّة ودوام التواصل والصداقة 
أضع بين أيديكم هذا الموضوع والذي أتمنى أن يلقى الترحيب والمشاركة
فالقصد سيلمسه الجميع وهو إستمرار التواصل...
فربما يحول الزمن بيننا وبين احد الاعضاء من الإستمرار بالمشاركة
بصرف النظر عن الأسباب ولكن النتيجة هي الغياب
فيعز علي أن أغيب أو يغيب احداً ما لأي ظرف
ولا يجد من يسأل عنه ولا يأبه بغيابه
وهناك كثير من الأعضاء الذي كنا ذات يوم نفتخر ونتشرف بتواجدهم معنا
واليوم أصبحنا لانراهم لأسباب مختلفة


المطلـــــــــــوب ليس كثيراً..
فقط سجل هنا بهذا الموضوع إسمك معنا و أكتب ما تحب ..

فقد يكون هذا الموضوع هو صفحة ذكريات فمتى ما أحببت أن تتذكر الاصدقاء الغائبين
تعود إليه .. تشعره إنه مازال في وجداننا .

أتمنى أن أكون قد اوصلت الفكرة التي أرجوها
فمن سيكون أوّل من يثبت روح الصداقة

----------


## The Gentle Man

رح ابدأ انا بالأول




يا من يعز علينا أن نفارقهم وجداننا كل شيء بعدكم عدمُ‏ 


::



:


يحنُّ لهم قلبي ...


وهم بين أضلعي 


وتشتاق لهم عيني ...


وهم في سوادها

----------


## The Gentle Man

الاسم : محمد ابوحماد
العمر : 21
بحب لعب كرة القدم وتصفح النت
ادرس محاسبة سنة رابعه بكلية الحصن
احترم كل شخص يحترمني
واسال الله ان يجمعنا على الخير والمحبه
أتمنى بناء صداقات مثالية في المنتدى

----------


## حلم حياتي

*أدورك في نظر عيني وأشد الرحال
                    وأجمعك في نفس صدري هنا وأنثرك
ما بين صمت المشاعر في حضور الجمال
                    أقدرك وأحترم طيفك معي وأشكرك*

----------


## The Gentle Man

كلام جميل حلم حياتي
يسلموا على مرورك

----------


## حلم حياتي

> كلام جميل حلم حياتي
> يسلموا على مرورك


شكرا على موضوعك جنتل

----------


## The Gentle Man

العفو حلم حياتي
بس ما كتبتب عنك للذكرى

----------


## محمد العزام

محمد العزام 
                                                                             24 
                                                                بكالوريس علوم سياسية 
                                                                            اليرموك    
                                                   احلى ذكرى هي اشتراكي في منتدى الحص 
                                                  وانشاء الله نستمر معاكم حتى اذا خرجنا من المنتدى 
                                                                           لاسباب معينة 
                                                  فالذكرى تبقى في القلوب ولا يمكن نسيانها حتى وان مر  
                                                                              سنين وسنين

----------


## Sad Story

محمد
31 سنة
الذكرى ناقوس يدق في عالم النسيان

شكرا لك على هذه الفكرة الجميلة

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا فيكم جميعا
وان شاء الله تظل حبة المودة بينا وما تنقطع

----------


## دموع الورد

*
ذكريات يتمر بينا

تلف بينا

تدوخنا

وتانى ترمينا

فى بحر حب ............... موجه مات

فى مشوار طويل ........... قطره فات

وبعد الحب وبعد العشق وبعد الجرح وبعد الاه

نتلاقى

والعمر فات*

----------


## Shift

الاسم : مصطفي محمود 
السن : 21 سنه 
الدراسه : رابعه كليه التجاره جامعه المنصوره - مصر 

اتمني من الله أن يجمعنا علي خير في جنه الخلد 
واتمني ايضا .. اذا جائكم خبر موتي .. يوما ما .. فامسحوا اي مشاركه لي غير لائقه .
وادعوا لي بالرحمه والمغفره .. وللمسلمين

----------


## The Gentle Man

> الاسم : مصطفي محمود 
> السن : 21 سنه 
> الدراسه : رابعه كليه التجاره جامعه المنصوره - مصر 
> 
> اتمني من الله أن يجمعنا علي خير في جنه الخلد 
> واتمني ايضا .. اذا جائكم خبر موتي .. يوما ما .. فامسحوا اي مشاركه لي غير لائقه .
> وادعوا لي بالرحمه والمغفره .. وللمسلمين





الله يعطيك طول العمر مع دوام الصحه والعافية

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

كم احب نفسي لا بل انا واقعه في غرامها فعلا



احب اخطائي بل واقدسها
احب تمردي وعدم اطاعتي لاحد الا لطريقي الذي اره صحيح
احب كوني انا وافرح كلما تذكرت وجودي مع ذاتي
ليس تكبرا ما لقوله بل هو الرضى الملطق عن الذات
ما دمت ارضي ربي وانال رضى والدي فلماذا اكرهها
مادمت واثقه باحلامي لماذا اتمنى ان اكون غيري
لماذا انكر وجودي طلما انا هكذا فانا مرتاحه احب نفسي واثق بقدرتي كغيري
احب هواياتي مهما كانت سخيفه بنظر غيري
احب حياتي واحب الالمي
احب ان ان امدحها في انا وبراي استحق ما انا عليه لانني انا !

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

الاسم: مها عزمي 
العمر: 20 
الدراسة : هندسة اتصالات وبرمجيات
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## حلم حياتي

> العفو حلم حياتي
> بس ما كتبتب عنك للذكرى


*الاسم : ........  "حلم حياتي"
العمر : 31 سنة
الدراسة : بكالوريوس اللغة الانجليزية
أتمنى أن يديم الله علي وعلى الجميع الصحة والعافية 
ونكون ممن انعم الله عليهم نعمة الرضا والغفران.

*

----------


## The Gentle Man

> كم احب نفسي لا بل انا واقعه في غرامها فعلا
> 
> 
> 
> احب اخطائي بل واقدسها
> احب تمردي وعدم اطاعتي لاحد الا لطريقي الذي اره صحيح
> احب كوني انا وافرح كلما تذكرت وجودي مع ذاتي
> ليس تكبرا ما لقوله بل هو الرضى الملطق عن الذات
> ما دمت ارضي ربي وانال رضى والدي فلماذا اكرهها
> ...




كلام جميل 





> الاسم: مها عزمي 
> العمر: 20 
> الدراسة : هندسة اتصالات وبرمجيات


عاشت الاسامي
العمر كله 
الله ينجحك

----------


## The Gentle Man

> *الاسم : ........  "حلم حياتي"
> العمر : 31 سنة
> الدراسة : بكالوريوس اللغة الانجليزية
> أتمنى أن يديم الله علي وعلى الجميع الصحة والعافية 
> ونكون ممن انعم الله عليهم نعمة الرضا والغفران.
> 
> *


عاشت الاسامي
العمر كله بالصحه والعافية
الله يوفقك
اللهم آمين
لنا ولك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

تمر السنين و الأيام و ذكرى هذا المنتدى ما زال في قلبي 

الأسم:خالد محمد غازي الجنيدي
هندسة تكييف و تبريد - ميكانيك - سنة ثانيه
بحب الحياه و متفائل فيها كثير 
و بحب اسمع الاغاني و خصوصاً الاغاني الأجنبيه

و اسأل الله ان لا يعدني عن المنتدى و حتى لو ابتعدت عن المنتدى

اتمنى أن ابقى في ذكري قلوب اعضاء منتدى الحصن

----------


## حلم حياتي

> عاشت الاسامي
> العمر كله بالصحه والعافية
> الله يوفقك
> اللهم آمين
> لنا ولك


*شكرا جنتل على موضوعك مره تانية
وفعلا احنا لذكرى تقربنا من حاضرنا وماضينا 
والتوفيق الك ولكل اعضاء المنتدى*

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

انا بدي اكتب ذكرى ماضية

بتاريخ الخميس : 13 / 11 /2008 

وبس...

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم امين
شكرا على مرورك مرة ثانية

----------


## The Gentle Man

يسلموا مهدي على مرورك 
بس فهمنى اكثر

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

> يسلموا مهدي على مرورك 
> بس فهمنى اكثر


تاريخ صار معي شي حلوو
كتير

وما بدي انسى هالتاريخ....

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اها
ماشي

----------


## ajluni top

*لو جارت الايام  والدنيا عليا

ذكراكم في بالي يا اعز احبابي

دعيت ربي بقلب صافي النيه

يهون غربتي و يهون عليكم غيابي

عجلوني توب

23 سنه
سنه رابعه تخصص الترجمه

بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا فيك عجلوني
وبكل الي بكرهو الريال

----------


## ajluni top

> اهلا وسهلا فيك عجلوني
> وبكل الي بكرهو الريال


على راسي يا جنتل :Icon31:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا
حبيبو لالبي

----------


## فتاة اليمن

ربما من غير وعدا مسبقا تأذن الاقدار يوما بتلاقي 

جمعنا الله على الخير

----------


## The Gentle Man

> ربما من غير وعدا مسبقا تأذن الاقدار يوما بتلاقي 
> 
> جمعنا الله على الخير


اللهم امين

----------


## ابو العبد

الاسم : عبد الحميد محمد المسعود 
العمر : 21
التخصص : محاسبة سنة رابعة


للمنتدى اجمل تحياتي وان نكون رسمنا لوحة لا تنسى ... حتى لا ننسى..

----------


## ابو العبد

ضميني اليك...
حيث الراحة التي أحاطتني بها ذراعيك تكون دافئة... 
و النوم الذي يُسكّن اّلامي في أحضانك يكون هادئاً...
و الأبتسامة التي ترسمها شفتيك تكون دائمة...
و الحب الذي تهبه روحك لي يكون موجعاً...
و الأمل الذي يبرق من عينيك يكون باسلاً...

في يومٍ تغنى فيه الكلمات وتهمهم النغمات بأصوات عذبه من ؤناس خلدوا في قلبٍ فانٍ و روحٍ ثملة من كثر البكاء على يوم الفراق...

----------


## The Gentle Man

كلام جميل جدا ابو العبد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الاسم : عبدالله الشرفا
العمر : 20
بحب لعب رياضات الدفاع عن النفس وتصفح النت والمطالعة
ادرس تكنولوجيا حاسوب  سنة ثانية - دبلوم بكلية الحصن
احترم كل شخص يحترمني
واسال الله ان يجمعنا على الخير والمحبه
أتمنى بناء صداقات مثالية في المنتدى

ولي هذة المقولة  احبها كثير 

A friend hears the song in my heart and sings it to me when my memory fails.
الصديق يسمع الأغنيه التي في قلبي ويكملها حين لا أستطيع تذكرها .
 :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## The Gentle Man

كلام جميل جدا
اهلا وسهلا عبدالله

----------


## معاذ القرعان

معاذ القرعان 
هندسة اتصالات سنة ثانية
بحب اجمل اعضاء بمنتدى الحصن  :Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

> معاذ القرعان 
> هندسة اتصالات سنة ثانية
> بحب اجمل اعضاء بمنتدى الحصن


واحنا كمان بنحبك

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

zAiD aLsHuRaFa
هندسة تكيف وتبريد\سنة ثانية
كلية الحصن الجامعية
الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي ينصحك إذا رأى عيبك و يشجعك إذا رأى منك الخيرويعينك على العمل الصالح .
اتمنى الحصول على اجمل الصداقات
مشكور عالموضوع القيم

----------


## The Gentle Man

> zAiD aLsHuRaFa
> هندسة تكيف وتبريد\سنة ثانية
> كلية الحصن الجامعية
> الصديق الحقيقي : هو الذي ينصحك إذا رأى عيبك و يشجعك إذا رأى منك الخيرويعينك على العمل الصالح .
> اتمنى الحصول على اجمل الصداقات
> مشكور عالموضوع القيم


اهلا وسهلا زايد
نحن جميعنا اصدقائك

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

الله يديمنا لبعض

----------


## ajluni top

اذكروني كلما ترسو سفينة الذكريات على شاطىء النسيان

عجلوني توب

----------


## Tiem

ربي يجمع الحصن بحصن الصداقة ويديم الحصن ذكرى يجمع الاحباب والاصدقاء
الاسم:****
العمر :19
الاقامة:كاراكاس-عمان.................التخصص:كيمياء

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كلنا بحاجه إلى الطعام وكذلك إلى الحب والحنان 
 ولكن نحن بحاجة إلى شيء اخر 
وهو أن 
نعرف من نحن؟ ولم نعيشَ

----------


## دموع الورد

لا استطيع ان اعيش بدونك                     وبدون احلامي التي انت فارسها                                         ومن دون ايامي التي لا تذكر الا بك

----------


## لؤلؤة الحياة

الذكرى الوحيدة التي  أظنها تبقى لدى الجميع هنا هي ردودي ومواضيعي فأتمنى أن تنالى إعجابكم وموافقتكم ولما لا تكون محل إفادتكم ان شاء الله ........................................تقبلوا تحيــــ لؤلؤة الحياة اتي

----------


## coconut

مشكور صاحب الموضوع

اللي ودو يعيش و يخلد يعمل لغيرو 

و يرسم لحياتو اهداف مرحلية 

لكل مرحلة عمرية هدف


اللي ما حققتو بالعشرن ما ممكن او يكون صعب تحققو بالثلاثين 


و عيش  :SnipeR (51): عيش  :SnipeR (51): عيش  :SnipeR (51): 

يومك لانو هاذ اللي تملكو حقيقي 

الماضي راح المستقبل بيد الله 

سلامتكم  :Bl (3): جوز الهند

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا لكم جميعا على عناوينكم الرائعه
عناوين تبعث الامل والحياه
شكرا لك اخي coconut  على ردك الجميل

----------


## ala' mosa ababneh

كيف ننساكم وفي البال نقشت ذكراكم
                         انطلقتم نجوما في سمانا نستنير من شذاكم
                    كل ما منكم رائع بل وكل ما فيكم هو اروع
                   اصبحت حتى النجوم تتمناكم,كلها لا ترقى لمستوى ان تلقاكم
                  كلها لا تضاهي سطرا كتبتموه لنا,ولا املا زرعتموه فينا,
                    ولا ابتسامة رسمتموها على وجه من تحبون
                       لا تساوي لان تقارن فيكم
                    غدوتم شموسا, نفخر بكم,ونفاخر بوجودنا الى جانبكم دائما

----------


## ala' mosa ababneh

الاء موسى عبابنه
                                               21 سنة
                                       سنة رابعة-هندسة تكييف وتبريد وتدفئة-كلية الحصن
                                          تشرفت بانضمامي لاسرتكم
                                              لكم كل التقدير والاحترام

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ربي يجمع الحصن بحصن الصداقة ويديم الحصن ذكرى يجمع الاحباب والاصدقاء 

الاسم: معاذ ملحم
التخصص : محاسبه 
العمر : 20
شكرا لك يا محمد على الموضوع الرائع واللي من خلاله رح اتذكرك وما انساك لأنك غالي

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا معاذ
وان شاء الله ما حدا بنسى اصحابه الاعزاء

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

أحمد الزعبي
هندسة مياه وبيئة
كنت في يوم مشرف للمنتدى الرياضي 


غدا نمضي كما جئنا وننسى بريق الضوء والالوان... وقد نهفو الى زمن بلا عنوان
وقد ننسى فلا يبقى لنا شيئا لنذكره مع النسيان فيكفي اننا يوما تمردنا على الاحزان
ويكفي اننا يوما تعارفنا

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اجمل ما في الحياة ان تعيش في  قلوب الناس دون غش وخداع

----------


## دموع الورد

*علَّمَني حُبُّكِ أن أحزن* 
*وأنا مُحتَاجٌ منذُ عصور* 
*لامرأةٍ تَجعَلَني أحزن* 
*لامرأةٍ أبكي بينَ ذراعيها* 
*مثلَ العُصفُور..* 
*لامرأةٍ تَجمعُ أجزائي* *كشظايا البللورِ المكسور*

----------


## دموع الورد

لا تسكب حبراً أسود على رأي غيرك 
 عندما تشارك في موضوع في المنتدى
 فلتكن لك لمسة جميلة ..
 ومرور عذب 
 فما يدريك أن هذا الموضوع الذي كتب 
 ومدى أهميته لصاحبه ...
 ولا ترد عليهم بنقاط أو علامات 
 تكون كالمسامير في قلوبهم الطيبة 
 والتي خصتك بخلاصة عقلها
 وجميل أفكارهــــــــــا
 ليس خطأً أن لا نملك التعليق على كل موضوع
 ولكن الخطأ أن نجرهذا الموضوع إلى طريق لم يرد المشي فيه
 أو أن نلف حول عنقه حبل ردودنا السيئة
 فنخنقه ..

----------


## النورس الحزين

النورس الحزين ملك الاحزاااان 
مشكور موضوع جميل

----------


## keana

كيانا

انا بحب هذا المنتدى كتير وحاسه انه عنجد بيتي التاني 
وبررتاح كتير لما ادخل عليه

وبروح المشرفين والاعضاء الحلوه
عنجد بشكركم وبنفس الوقت بهنيكم 

وان شاء الله رح احاول قدر الامكان ما انقطع عنكم
سلام

----------


## شمعة امل

اذا احبكم مليون فانا منهم 
واذا احبكم شخص فهو انا
واذا لم يحبكم احد فعلمو انني مت
                      ميرفا

----------


## The Gentle Man

بعيد الشر عنك ميرفا
شكرا لكم جميعا 
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

*مع أني دوما أتأكد*
*أني لن اجدك في يوم*
*لكني معك على موعد*
*وسأبقى معك على موعد*

----------


## The Gentle Man

وما زال الذي تنتظرينه في الموعد 




شكرا دموع الورد على مرورك

----------


## دليلة

أحبك وان طال انتظاري فان لم تكن قدري فقد كنت اختياري

----------


## المتميزة



----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا دليله ومتميزه على المرور

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _وما زال الذي تنتظرينه في الموعد 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا دموع الورد على مرورك_


 وانا على انتظار

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

طيب انا شو دخلني :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 
بدك تنتظريه انتظريه عند ملعب الكليه 
















بمزح


شكرا على مرورك دموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _طيب انا شو دخلني
> بدك تنتظريه انتظريه عند ملعب الكليه 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## The Gentle Man

دموع اذا بدك اياه احكيلي 
بحكيلو 
ابعثيلي مسج عنه وانا بحكي معه وبشوفه

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _دموع اذا بدك اياه احكيلي 
> بحكيلو 
> ابعثيلي مسج عنه وانا بحكي معه وبشوفه_


 :Ag:  :Ag:

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
__


 :Icon6:  :Icon6:  :Icon6: 


شو فيه

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (40):  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

3\3\2009 الثلاثاء
الساعه 9:33 مسا

بكره عندي لاب الصبح :Cry2: ورح اظل بالاب 3 ساعات :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بالسلامه
مع انه متأخرة  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

4\4\2009 السبت
خلصت امتحانات فيرست :Eh S(2): 
20 يوم وانا امتحن فيرست :Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا حرام
مظلوم 
الحمد لله على السلامه على كل حال

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الله يسلمك..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

عفكرة كل شب او صبيه اله معزة خاصة عندي  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## بياض الثلج

سيرت في فجر الحياة سفينتي ...واخترت قلبي أن يكون أمامي

ها قد وضعت شيئا كي تذكرني  :SnipeR (30): والباقي عنك
وإلك مني تحية عسكرية  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هـنـاء  
_سيرت في فجر الحياة سفينتي ...واخترت قلبي أن يكون أمامي

ها قد وضعت شيئا كي تذكرني والباقي عنك
وإلك مني تحية عسكرية 
_


 جميل جدا
بس بدي احكيلك انه خلي قلبك معك جاليا
لانه بجوز يضيع :Db465236ff:   :Icon31: 

وشكرا على مرورك
وان  شاء الله راح نظل نتذكرك  :SnipeR (62): 

اهلين تحبة

----------


## دموع الغصون

بالفعل كلها تبقى مجرد ذكريات مع مرور الزمن 
كم استمتعت و أنا أقرأ ذكريات أجهل أرواحها ولكن تبقى الطيبة هي عبق المكان و رحيق حروفكم يعطر هذا المتصفح 
سوف نرحل جميعاً و لكننا حتماً سنترك الذكرى الطيبة 
كم جميل ان نجمع ذكرياتنا 
هنا لتبقى شاهدة ومجرد حروف و أطياف أرواح تحلق ليتذكرنا من سوف ياتي من بعدنا 
لي عودة عاجلة لاسجل ذكرياتي المتجددة في هذا الصرح 
...
..
.
أتمنى أن أرى تفاعل الجميع هنا حتى لو بمجرد حروف و وأطياف أرواح علها تروي ضمأ متصفحنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

رتبوا *امنياتكم* كـ *قطع الكعك*
فيوما ما ستلتقطونها واحده تلو الأخرى
وتلتهمونها *مستمتعين جدا* بلذتها

----------


## دموع الغصون

حقيقة أن هناك طريقان للاقتراب من الحياة .. إما أن تكون ضحية .. أو تكون محاربا نبيلا .. وعليك أن تتخذ قرارك .. فيما اذا كنت تريد أن تكون مؤثرا .. أو أن تكون مجالا للتأثير .. فيما اذا كنت تريد أن تكون فاعلا أو أن تكون رد فعل .. أن تتعامل بأوراقك .. وأن تعبث بها .. وإذا لم تقرر بأي طريقة ستلعب مع الحياة .. فإن الحياة .. هي التي ستتلاعب بك دائما

----------


## بيلسان

ضلو تزكااااااروووونااااااااااااا ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعجبتني مقولة رائعة ..
للعالم الفزيائي الألماني البرت اينشتاين ..
ويقول فيها ..
( اذا أحس أحد انه لم يخطأ ابدا في حياته, فهذا يعني أنه لم يجرب أي جديد في حياته ) ..

----------


## rand yanal

أنا إمرأة شرقية لم تبدأ ولن تنتهي ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

كُن كَالْنَّجْم لَاح عَلَى صَفَحَات الْمَاء وَهْو رَفِيْع.. 
وَلَا تَكُن كَالَّدُّخَان يَعْلُو بِنَفْسِه فِى الْهَوَاء وَهُو وَضِيْع..

----------


## دموع الغصون

ارسم حلمك..لونه..واصنع منه مقاسا كبيرا لجدار غرفتك..
ونسخة صغيرة لمكتبك اكتبه علي المرآة كي تراه صباحا..
وأعلي فراشك كي يلقي عليك تحية المساء قبل ان تنام...

كريم الشاذلي

----------


## دموع الغصون

إنك لست في حاجة إلى درجة علمية أو شهادة جامعية لتخدم غيرك
ولا تحتاج لأن توفق بين مرادفاتك من الكلمات والأفعال لتقدم خدمة إلى غيرك
إنك فقط تحتاج إلى قلب مليء بالرحمة
وروح يغمرها الحب

لـــِ مارتن لوثر كينج

----------


## دموع الغصون

*احيانا..رغم كل الوعود..وكل الامنيات..وكل الاحلام..رغم كل ما نرسمه..على جدران..الايام..رغم كل ما نقوله..لنعيش حلما حقيقيا..تبقى حكايتنا..مجرد وعد..لم يتحقق..وتبقى امنياتنا واحلامنا..مجرد خيالات رسمناها في ايامنا..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

**

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
**قيل : إن الـمـخـفـقـيـن مـــاهرون في اختراع الأعذار والمسوغات . أمـــا الناجحون فماهرون في اختراع الحلول والبدائل


*
**

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

رسالتي اليك لن تصل ابداً..

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> *كثيراً ما نلومُ من يرى نصفَ الكوب الفارغ
> ونُثني على من يرى النصفَ الممتلئ
> ولم نتساءل يوماً؟؟
> من تُراهُ الذي شرب نصفَ الكوب؟*


*ذاك فقط لأنه أنتِ...
فلا تلوميني...*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> *ولمَ سـ ألومك 
> 
> 
> **ظلّ يُثرثرُ بعد أن طلب مني أن أعيرهُ صمتي...
> لماذا استعرتهُ مني إذن مادُمتَ لا تنوي استخدامه؟...
> *


*سيدتي 
أنا أثرثر لأنني أنظر في عينيك...
وعينيك أعمق من الكلام... 

أستلهم الكلمات في عينيكِ...
.
سيدتي 
نصف الكوب الفارغ يذكرني بوقع شفتيك و الهام عينيكِ...
فلا تلوميني إن تركت النصف الممتليء ، فما عاد يعنيني...
.
واصمدي
.
فعينيك صمتي والكلام...
وانت كل الذي يعنيني...
.
واتركيني 
أو لا تتركيني...
.
وابقي بصمت 
.
كل الكلام...
.
سيدتي
*

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

> *كلُّ الفصول سواء
> لا فرقَ عندي بين صيفٍ أو شتاء
> مُذ صار قلبُكِ كوكبي
> ونبضُكِ خط الاستواء*


*سيدتي ، يزداد حنيني في الشتاء

انا أحب في مشيتك ذاك الالتواء

واسعى لوصلك مع البداية والانتهاء
.
فأنت أحلى ما أنجبت حواء...*

----------


## دموع الغصون

.
.
.

أجمل الذكريات تلك التي تدون بحضورهم 

.
.
.

----------


## دموع الغصون

مجرد فكرة بأن هناك شخصٌ ما يفكر بك ليلاً
ويتمنى أن تفاجئه في أحلامه, تجعل أيًا كان في قمة السعادة !

لـ أحلام مستغانمي

----------


## بيلسان

*
أنيقه في تعاملي .×.صريحه في كلمتي .×.
.×. ليس غــروراً أعنيهـ بقولي.×.لكنهـ منهجي.×*

----------


## دموع الغصون

تفاءل فرغم وجود الشر هناك الخير ،،
تفاؤل فرغم وجود المشاكل هناك الحل ،، 
تفاءل فرغم وجود الفشل هناك النجاح ،،
تفاؤل فرغم قسوة الواقع هناك زهرة أمل ،،

----------


## shams spring

*في مُجتَمعنا !
 عندما تذكر محاسن الشخص ،
 يصمت الجميع ..
 ولكن عندما تُذكر "سيئة" واحدة ،
 يشارك الجميع*

----------


## دموع الغصون

سأرحْل ,,, وسـَيـكـون رحيلي ممَـيزآ مـثـْل مـا كـْان حْبـي لـْكَ ممـْيزآ ,,
أدرك هْـذه الحـقـْيـقْـة كثـيـرا

----------


## دموع الغصون

أَقْبض عَلَى حلْمكَ بشِدّة..
فَالأَحْلامُ عِنْدَمَا تَمُوت؛ تَصْبَحُ الدُّنْيَا كَجَنَاحَ طَيْر
مَكْسُور لايقْوَى عَلَى التَّحْلِيق. !!

----------


## دموع الغصون

*(|الاسْتغْفَارّ |)**
لا يصَنع آلأمَل فقط ّ .’ !
بّل يرُممّ ( الأحَلامْ ) . . 

تذْكيرّ :

|[ .’ استَغفرّ الله العَظيمْ وَ أتوبً إليَه .’ ]|
|[ .’ استَغفرّ الله العَظيمْ وَ أتوبً إليَه .’ ]|
|[ .’ استَغفرّ الله العَظيمْ وَ أتوبً إليَه.’ ]|*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

دائماً يبقى التمني هو سيد الأحلام ورفيق الدرب

لأي شخص كان هنا سوف تكون ذكرى 

مني لكم 

أصنع من نفسك بستان لكي ترى العالم الجميل 

من حولك ويكون مثمراً بجهودك المبذولة 

وكن على يقين أن الثمار الناضجة أفضل من المجففة

ذكرى في 14\11

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هنآك أشخاص يفعلون بك هكذا ..
ولكن..!!تآبع مسيرك ولآتهتم لهم..*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*ذكرى بحساس مخيف 
أن تكتشف موت لسانك عند حاجتك للكلام .
.  وتكتشف موت قلبك عند حاجتك للحب والحياة
..وتكتشف جفاف عينيك عند حاجتك  للبكاء 
.. وتكتشف أنك وحدك كأغصان الخريف عند حاجتك للآخرين ؟؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*ان التاريخ بمثابة سلسلة تغييرات عابرة .. اما القيم فتدوم متجاوزة التاريخ .. فهي لا تبرح كونها ثابتة دون حاجة الى ذاكرة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بعض الناس ينشرون السعادة أينما ذهبوا ، وبعضهم ينشرونها كلما فارقونا وذهبوا

أوسكار وايلد -

*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

إذا سمـاؤك يوماً تـحـجبت بالغـيوم** أغمض جفونك تبصر خلف الغيوم نجوم 
والأرض حولك إذا ما توشحت بالثلوج** أغمض جفونك تبصر تحت الثلوج مروج

----------


## دموع الغصون

مقوله'رائعه'للدگتور:عائض ﭑلقرني:
إذا'لم'تجد'عدلاً'في'محگمة'ﭑلدنيا'
فأرفع'ملفگ'لمحگمة'ﭑلآخره'
فأن'ﭑلشهود'ملآئگه' 
وﭑلدعوى'محفوظه'
وﭑلقاضي'أحگم'ﭑلحاگمين
سبحآنك يآ آلله

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا تحسن الظن كثيراً بالآخرين ؛ لئلا يصدمك واقعهم ، ولا تسيء الظن دون قرينة ؛ لئلا يخجلك جمال مخبرهم !

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_الذين يحبونني علموني الحياة
_
_والذين يكرهونني علموني الحذر
_
_ والذين لا يبالون علموني الأنانية_

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## دموع الغصون

*تضاف سنوات إلى حياتكم ” بل حياة إلى سنواتكم ” اسرقوا من العمر ( الحياة )
قبل أن يُسرق منكم ” أجمل سنوات حياتكم ” ..
” استمتعوا بـــ الحياة ” في كل فصولها .. وفي كل لحظة منها ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لايتوجب علينا أن نموت كأبطال ولكن يجب ان ندرك ان 

مابعد الموت

لا يبقى سوى الذكرالجميل لنا.
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

لا يعرف قوته إلا من يتعرض للمجن  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أحق الخلق بالرحمة هو نفوسنا , ورحمتنا لها بأن نحاول إعتاقها من عذاب الله - تعالى - من خلال الاستقامة والعمل الصالح , كما أن علينا أن نرحمها من خلال ترك توبيخها على نحو دائم , إذ ليس من الصواب ان نمارس الجلد الذاتي بسبب ومن غير سبب , بل على الواحد منا ان يراجع أعماله , فيحمد الله , ويشجع نفسه , ويتفءل تارة , ويلوم نفسه , ويعزم على الكف عن الخطأ والمعصية تارة أخرى*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*تغزل في شفاتي وخدودي وعيني
 وداعـب شعـري برقـة المـس

 كلمني بالطف وان زعلت ارضيني
 وان طلبت شي قول حاظر وبـس

 وان تدلعت علـى كيفـي خلينـي
 وان قلت احبك مره قولها خمـس

 وان نمت بحضانك لا تصحينـي
 احضني اكثر من غير ما احـس

 وان بست خـدك بـوس خدينـي
 ومع كل بوسه قول احبك بهمـس

 حبيبي ابي احس انك ملك يدينـي
 وانـي انـا حاظـرك والأمـس

 وانك تحبني على الكـل تغلينـي
 واني انا إلي علـى بالـك وبـس .
 وبس 
 .
 .
 .
 Moaad Melhem*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كل حناجر الأطيار لو غنتك موالاً ,, ما وفتك يا أماااااه مثقالا  :Icon26:

----------


## دموع الغصون

_لا يحتقر الواحد منكم نفسه , ولا يرضَ بالقليل , فالكريم الجواد الغنس الحميد هو رب الأولين والآخرين , وقدر يمنح للمتأخر شيئاً حجبه عن المتقدم .
تذكروا دائماً ساعة الرحيل , وخططوا دائماً لأن يكون ما يقال عنكم فيها شيئاً عظيماً , ترجون ثوابه عند الله تعالى_

----------


## دموع الغصون

*الحياة ليست دائما جميلة 

كما نتوقعها أن تكون

لكننا ما دمنا نعيشها

يجب

أن نبتسم ونكون شاكرين لله*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

ذكرياتي كالقتاط الصور ..
لا توقف الزمن ؛ بل تحتفظ برونق اللحظة !

----------


## دموع الغصون

يوجد أشخاص كثيرون حولك
يستطيعون اخراجك من احزانك
ولكن شخص واحد فقط
بوجوده لا يقترب منك الحزن ابداً

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*أعلّل النفس بالآمال أرقبها ......... ما أضيق العيش لولا فسحة الأملِ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*لابد من الرحيل يوم ما .. ~ 


لكن ...! 


ستبقى ظلال أروحنا تحلق في المكان ..~ 


و بقايا عطر كلماتنا يعانق الوجدان ..~ 


**مجرد ذكرى لِـ :: دموع الغصون ::*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

وتهدينا الحياة أضواء في آخر النفق..تدعونا كي ننسى ألم عشناه 
نستسلم لكن لا ؛ ما دمنا أحياء نرزق..ما دام الأمل طريقاً فـ سـ نحياه

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## shams spring

*الْلَّهُم مُتـعَنَّا بِنِعْمَتَيْن : نِعْمَة الصَّحـة و نِعْمَة الْدِّيْن
 و جَمـلَنَا بِحِلِيَّتِيـــــن : قَلْب رَحِيْم و عَقْل حَكِيْم
 و لَا تَحْرِمْنَا لَذَّتِيــــن : لَذَّة مُنَاجَاتِك و لَذَّة الِنـظَر إِلَى وَجْهِك الْكَرِيم
 و اجْمَع لَنَا حَسَنَتِيـن : حَسَنَة الْدُّنْيَا و حَسَنَة الْآَخِرَه
 .*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*
*
*مهما حدث 
احرص دوما أن يكون بينك و بين ربك طاقة نور ، باب مفتوح 
 ربما يكون السبب يوما فى فتح كل الابواب المغلقة فى وجهك*

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

يجذبني دائما موضوع الذكريات ..، 

رغم أنه يؤلمني ..، ويحيطني بوجع يكاد يفتك بضلوعي..،

أيقن أن أمسي جميل ..،وبقدر حلاوته وبراءته لم استطع العيش بدونه ..،

أو التخلي عنه ...، لأنه أمـــــــاني من وحشة سنيني القادمة ...،

ومن قسوة يومي الظاهرة ..، 

ومن وجع غدي الذي أراه بشروق شمس كل يوم ...،

ليس هناك ما يبل يباس عروقي ..، واصفرار مشاعري ...، 

واختناق حلمي ..، واغتصاب فرحتي ..، 

سوى كلماتي التي أخطها لتبقى يوما صفحة من صفحات أيامي 

ولعلها تكون ذكرى أبحث عنها يوما لجمالها...،

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*
**عادة أكتب احلامي بقلم من رصاص .. فأنا لا أملك سواه ..* *ولكن يا ترى ؛ متى تهدينا السماء حبر أبدي لا يمحى !؟*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## shams spring

*فِي عينِي ..
 الدّنيَا مُتجمّدَة منذُ لحظَة فراقكَ !!*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*سعادتنا تكون بحسن الاستمتاع بالأشياء التي نحصل، عليها كما تكون بحسن الاستغناء عن الأشياء التي نُحرم منها*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
إذا اردت التوقف عن القلق ...!
و البدء بالحياة ..
إليك هذه القاعدة 

.
.
.

" عدد نعمك ، وليس متاعبك "
*
*

**
*

----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## دموع الغصون

*

إذا لمْ تستطع أن تترگ أثراً جميلاً في القُلوب فڵآ تزرع فيها ألماً ڵآ يُنسى ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من تعلم من غيره فهو عالم ومن علم غيره فهو عامل ومن جمعهما مخلصا فهو وارث .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*,
,
,*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*عيشوا الحياة بحب كل ساعة تمر هي من عمركم 
فلا تضيعوها في التفكير في الماضي 
عاملوا الناس 
[ ب ذوق , ب رحمة , ب رقي ]
وتنفسوا الصباح دون هموم الأمس 
و عيشوا المساء دون القلق من الغد 

*

----------


## ورده السعاده

*حــاول أن تـرى نفسـك فـي أجمـل صـورة تتمناهــا
و عندهـا سـوف تـرى كـم أنـت شخصيـة جميلــة ! 

لان الجمـال ... ينبــع مــن الداخـــل*

----------


## shams spring

قَلبٌ كَقلبِ الطيرِ غآدرَ مرقأهْ , بآدٍ عَليهِ حَنينُهُ لَو خَبأه !

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


هنـــَـــاك{ أشخــاص } نفضل الإبتــعاد عنهــم ، ليس لأننــا لا نرغب بهـم في حياتنــا 
بل بالعكــس ، هم أكثر من نتمنــى 
لكنــنا نؤمــن في أعماقنــا أن الإقتراب 
لن يكون فكرة سديده ، 
نخــاف أن نقترب و يفسد كل شيء.
فنفضل الإبتعــاد ببطء ،
علــى الأقل حينهــا ، لن ينكشف الستار
و سنحتفظ بذكرى جميلة في قلوبنــا 
لنعيش بهــا ، في وحده و ظلمه 
و نعزف ألــحان الحزن*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ودون موعد ... سجلوا خروجهم من حياتنا ...!

----------


## دموع الغصون

الحياة
 لا تخلوا من: الخلاف، الألم، الحزن، المشاكل، المصائب
 إلا أنها لا تخلوا من: الفرح، السرور، السعادة، الأمل، اليقين
 فلا تنسوا الثانية لأجل الأولى
فكل مشكلة لها حل! 
املؤوا أرواحكم أملاً
اجعلوا اليقين مبتغاكم 
هموا بإيجاد مصدر السعادة
افرحوا وتمتعوا به
تكون الحياة جميلة

فاصبروا وصابروا حتى تنالوا الجنة

----------


## Mr_HelL

كرآمتي كـ/علبة دوآء ... أضعهآ بعيداً عن متناول آيدي الآطفآل

----------


## دموع الغصون

اختر كلامك قبل أن تتحدث 
وأعط للاختيار وقتاً كافياً لنضج الكلام 
فالكلمات كالثمار تحتاج لوقت كاف حتى تنضج


.

.

.

----------


## محمد العزام

بعزف بلحن اقلاامي ومشاعر اصابعي وجنون افكاري وخربشات محمد العزام 





لاتعش وانت تنظر للماضي فالماضي ولى والمستقبل امامك فاعمل بما ترضي به نفسك وليس لكي ترضي الناس 




وبالنهاية لاتندم على شي فعلته

----------


## دانا جاد

اذا اردت ان تعيش فتعلم فن التطنيش

----------


## shams spring

*أعلم جيــدا بانــك تراقبني من بعيـــد ... فأرجوووك لا تقترب .... فانت من هناك اجمل*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لصــوره الجـمـاعـيـــه ..

بهــا دائـمــاً شخــص مفـقــود . . !

يـتـنـازل عـن مـكـانــه لــ يـلـتـقـط الـصــوره ..
... ... ...
و الحـيـاه مـا هـى إلا صــوره جمـاعـيــه كبـيـــره . . !

قـد تـتـنــازل يـومــاً عـن مـكــانــك فيـهــا

لــ سـعــادة مـن تـحـــب

----------


## shams spring

*كَـأنَّ فِي كليْنا قلباً ينتظرُ قلباً منْ زمنٍ بعيدْ*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أحيانا" عندما تتضايق فقط أغمض عينيك 
وتخيل ملامح شخص تحبه أو موقف له ثم ابتسم بعفوية 
فيتشتت الضيق وتبقى عندك ابتسامة طبيعية بذكرى جميلة ...
ما أجمل الحب حينما يكون وقودا للحياة ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كن كالأكسجين عندما يشعر الآخرون بالاختناق. 
درب قلبك على أن يكون بأتساع هذا الكون. تذكر أنك ستموت بعد سنوات قليلة..
.** ووحدك من يُقرّر: هل ننساك.. أم نتذكرك ؟.. وكيف سنتذكرك !؟*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*وأخاف  حبك أن يكون النار ..... تلقيني بقايا من حريق ..... وأصير في عينيك  أمواجا تطارد في غريق ..... أنا منك كالأحلام إن شاخت ...... تغيب.. ولا  تفيق.. لا تعجبي إن قلت إني فارس ..... نسى المعارك من سنين.. ووضعت سيفي  بين أحضاني ..... وواريت الحنين ..... وجلست أرقب من بعيد ..... حيرة  الأشواق بين العاشقين ..... وهمست يا دنياي في القلب الذي ..... هدته..  أمواج السنين ..... وسألته: ما زلت تنبض ...... قال: ما زال الحنين .......  أترى سأرجع من رحاب الحلم ..... مهزوما على قلب حزين ..... وتسافر الأفراح  من عمري .... منكسة الجبين ...... رفقا بقلبي يا ملاكي.. إنه ... نسى  المعارك.. من سنين ....
**
*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

من يلوم العين لو هلت دموع 
ومن يلوم القلب لو صفق وصاح 
آه من قلب رقص بين الضلوع 
مثل رقص الطير مكسور الجناح 
ليتني وسط الخلا واعطش واجوع 
بس اشوفك تبتسم وتنسى الجراح

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

لا تخاصمني وتزعل م القصيد           
           اعتبر قولي نسيجٍ من خيال
اعتبر إن كدرك حرفٍ عنيد           
           إنْ ذاك الحرف محذوف وزال
اعتبر الإلهام من كوكب بعيد           
           وان كتبنا فيك الأبيات الطوال
يا قديم الشوق يالحب الجديد           
           يا مراد الروح يالصعب المحال
أنتقي شعري من بحور النشيد           
           من وسط قلبٍ تعلق بالجمال
إن كتبت الحرف أعني به أكيد           
           من عتاب ومن صدود ومن وصال
اعتبرني مخطيٍ ينوي يعيد           
           الخطا نفسه إذا يلقى مجال
واعتبر الأشعار شيطانٍ مريد           
           وأرجم الشيطان إن صح المقال .

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

تأكــــــد حيــــــن تنكــــسر لـــــن يرحمـــــك•♥• إلاَّ اللـَّـہ  •♥•...وحيــــــن تنهــــــزم لــــــن  ينصــــــــرك.....................•♥• إلاَّ اللـَّـہ •♥•فقـــــدرتك  علـــــى الوقـــــوف لايملكهــــــا•♥• إلاَّ اللـَّـہ •♥•فكــــن  قـــــويآ باللجــــــوء إلى اللـَّـہ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*فقدان الشيء يعلمنا قيمته أحيانا.
**آرثر شوبنهاور*

----------


## &روان&

*ذكريات الماضي**في منتصف الليل .. أحسست بحزناً وكأبه ..**فأمسكت بدفتري وقلمي الذي دائماً يكونا معي وبجواري**وبوحدتي الذي يتقبل أحزاني والآمي ..**نعم هو صديقي الوحيد والعزيز .. الذي سيرافقني الى حيثما أكون**وسوف يبقى معي الى أخر يوم في حياتي ..**هو الذي دائماً أفتح له قلبي ..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

- تخيل نفسك دآئماً في "الصورة التي تُحب أن تكون عليهآ" وليس "الصورة التي أنت عليهآ الآن" ,
وسوف تميل "سُلوكيآتك" بالضرورة إلى تلك التي تُهيمن على "تفكيرك".

لـِ / أندرو مآثيوز !

,’

*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*
* قد تنمو الصداقة لتصبح حباً ، ولكن الحب لا يتراجع ليصبح صداقة
( بيرون )
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

* ¤•¦ (لاتسكب حبراً اسود على راي غيرك)¤•¦*


*عندماا تشاارك في موضوع في منتدى او مجموعة* *فلتكن لك لمسه جميله ومرور عذب* *فما يُدريك بمدى اهميته لصاحبه* *او مااتدري ان لبعض الكلماات مخاض عسير..!!*
*فاحترم جهد الاخرين ولاترد على مواضيعهم* *بسئ او بذئ* *ولاترد عليهم بنقااط او علامات تكوون كالمساامير* *في قلووبهم الطيبه* *والتي خصتك بخلاصه عقلهاا وجميل افكاارهاا*
*ليس خطأ ان لانملك التعليق على كل موضوع* *ولكن الخطأ ان نجر هذا الموضوع الى طريق لم*
*يرد المشي فيه* *او ان نلف حول عنقه حبل ردودناا السيئه* *فنخنقه..!!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*بعد عشرين عام من الان
ستكون اكثر احباطاً
بسبب الاشياء التي لم تحققها
وليس بسبب الاشياء التي حققتها

......"لذلك"ألق حبل الشراع
وابحر بعيداً عن الميناء الامن
استغل الريح لدفع اشرعتك
استكشف
احلم
و اكتشف*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ان حياة الانسان لا تبتدىء في الرحم كما انها لا تنتهي أمام القبر ،
وهذا الفضاء الواسع المملوء بأشعة القمر والكواكب .. 
لا يخلو من الأرواح المتعانقة بالمحبة والنفوس المتضامنة بالتفاهم 


* جبران خليل جبرآن

----------


## تحية عسكريه

إدفع عمرك كاملاًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًًً لإحساس صادق وقلب يحتويك 
ولا تدفع منه لحظة في سبيل حبيب هارب 
أو قلب تخلى عنك بلا سبب ​

----------


## دموع الغصون

يتحدثون عن التعب 
ويكتبون عن الوجع , 
حتى تبرمجت عقولھم الباطنية
على الحزن و مرضت أنفسھم !

زر المستشفى لتعرف نعمة العافيه .. !
والسجن لتعرف نعمة الحريه .. !
وأذهب للقبور لتعرف نعمة الحياة .. !


فما وزن حزنك بالنسبة لهم ..!!

----------


## shams spring

*هُـناكَ نـَـوعٌ مِـن الحُــب لا يَمُــوت فِـي الأعمَــاق أبَــداً

مَهـمَا تَفنّـنا فِـي أختِــراع طُــرُق النّـسيان**
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الذكريات الجميلة .. يجب أن نزورها من حين لآخر , يجب أن نغذيها .. أن ننعشها.. نحكيها للآخرين .. وإلا تذبل !

(نانسي هيوستن)

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*يقول شكسبير 

اِنّنا بِحاجَة لِلخِلافات أَحْياناً لِمَعْرِفَة مآ  يُخْفيهِ الآخَرون في قُلوبِهُم - قَد تَجِدُ ما يَجْعَلُكَ في ذُهول وقَد  تَجِدُ ما تَنْحَني لَهُ اِحْتِراماً*

----------


## دموع الغصون

إذا ذهبت " دموع الغصون " يوماً .. أذكروها بخير ..
21/3/2012

----------


## shams spring

> إذا ذهبت " دموع الغصون " يوماً .. أذكروها بخير ..
> 21/3/2012


*
ارجوا ان لا يحصل ذلك 
ولكن ان حصل :
كونــي على يقين ... بأنك لم تتركي لنا سوى الخير لنذكرك به ...^_^
21-3-2011*

----------


## دموع الغصون

> *
> ارجوا ان لا يحصل ذلك 
> ولكن ان حصل :
> كونــي على يقين ... بأنك لم تتركي لنا سوى الخير لنذكرك به ...^_^
> 21-3-2011*



أشكركِ "شمس " كانت هذه الكلمات مجرد احساس داخلي حينها وسبحان الله شاء القدر أن أبتعد عنكم حتى لو لفترة قصيرة و لا نعلم فالأعمار بيد الله

----------


## دموع الغصون

اليوم أطفئت شمعة عامي الأول بينكم في هذا الصرح الشامخ و سأنير شمعة عامي الثاني 
أسأل الله الخير لي ولكم 

28/3/2012

----------


## shams spring

بعض الأحيان لابد أن يموت شيء ، لتحيا أشياء أخرى !

----------


## shams spring

*عندما اريد ان اتاكد من انك تراقبني ...لن اعجز عن ايجاد الوسيلة دون ان تشعر ..!!

فقط بافتعالي لتقلبات  مزاجيه يوما بعد يوم ...سأرى تأئيرها عليك بدون ان تشعر ..!!

ربما تعتبر نفسك أذكى ..!! ولكن  لتعلم الحقيقة :

فقط تأمل وانت تقرأ كيف استطعت ان احدثك بحذاقة ...!!

شمس
5-4-2012*

----------


## دموع الغصون

5/4/2012

بتمنى هاليوم يكون انطلاقه جديده بحياتي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*نحن نراقب بطريقة دقيقة كل ما هو بحاجة إلى تصحيح وندون أصغر الثغرات ونقاط الضعف ونحاول ضبطها، هذه العادة لا تبعد عنا فقط المحيطين بنا، بل هي تضرب معنوياتنا أيضاً.
 فنحن نركز باستمرار على ما لا يسير كما يجب، وعلى ما لا يعجبنا. 
وأخيراً ننسى هذه القاعدة الأساسية المهمة لهدوئنا الداخلي وهي أنه لا شيء كامل في هذه الحياة.
 لا تنسوا أبداً، أنكم حين تنتقدون شخصاً، لا تكشفون علاته بل تكشفون علاتكم أنتم بوصفكم أشخاصاً تعيشون على نقد الآخرين.
 وفي هذه الحالة عليكم أن تتخلصوا من هذه العادة السيئة.

8/4/2012*

----------


## محمد العزام

كل الحروف التي خطت بها يدي من جراء تفكيري في هذا المنتدى ...اريدها ان تكون ذكرى لكل انسان احترمني واعتبرني انسان متعقل ولكل انسان اساء الي واعتبرني جاهل في زمان قلة فيه الجهلة 
اريد ان تكون كتاباتي رمز لكل واحد وقدوة لكل شخص ان كان يريد ان يمتثل .. لان الحياة تجارب ولوقتي هذا عشت التجارب كثيرا في حياتي 


8-4-2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

الأمل كالشمس , كلما اقتربنا منه , القى بظلال أعبائنا خلفنا .

" صامويل سميلز "

----------


## دموع الغصون

للأسَف !
نحنُ منشغلونَ بتحقيق الأمَاني الصّغيرة الفانية
على حِسابِ الأمنية الكبرى البَاقية !

----------


## دموع الغصون

آخبرتهم . .

آنّ لا يعلقوُ آمالّهم

بُـ شخصُ آياً كاَن

آخبّرت آلجميُع . .

وُ نسّيت آن آخبر نفسّي ||.

----------


## دموع الغصون

حاولو دائماً أن تسعدوا من تحبون بكلمة صغيرة أو بفعل رقيق 
بهمسة أحبك .. بدعوة صادقة .. بكلمة رقيقة ..
بمكالمة أو زيارة لطيفة أو حتى بهدية بسيطة .. 
هذه الأشياء الصغيرة لها أثر كبير لو تعلمون ..

----------


## محمد العزام

حاولو دائماً أن تسعدوا من تحبون بكلمة صغيرة أو بفعل رقيق 
بهمسة أحبك .. بدعوة صادقة .. بكلمة رقيقة ..
بمكالمة أو زيارة لطيفة أو حتى بهدية بسيطة .. 
هذه الأشياء الصغيرة لها أثر كبير لو تعلمون .. 



بعتقد انها صارت كلمات عادية بهالوقت ......

----------


## shams spring

*سَنلتقيْ رُبما حُلمًا ، أو رُبّما على جَناحِ حنينْ !*

----------


## محمد العزام

ان توقف نبض احدهم بقلب هذا المكان ...فلا يجب ان ندعه كخيال او طيف يمر ...بل يجب ان نتابع اخباره ...ونحاول ان نعيد هذا النبض 
a.b

----------


## علاء سماره

اعجبتني مقوله 
اذا اردت ان تكون ذكيا  يجب ان تعرف خصمك اكثر

----------


## دموع الغصون

> حاولو دائماً أن تسعدوا من تحبون بكلمة صغيرة أو بفعل رقيق 
> بهمسة أحبك .. بدعوة صادقة .. بكلمة رقيقة ..
> بمكالمة أو زيارة لطيفة أو حتى بهدية بسيطة .. 
> هذه الأشياء الصغيرة لها أثر كبير لو تعلمون .. 
> 
> 
> 
> بعتقد انها صارت كلمات عادية بهالوقت ......


أنا مو معك 
بالعكس حاسته لالها أثر كبير 
بالنهاية نحنا بشر والعاطفة بتتغلب

----------


## محمد العزام

أنا مو معك 
بالعكس حاسته لالها أثر كبير 
بالنهاية نحنا بشر والعاطفة بتتغلب



بحالة اذ كان الانسان نفسه بيستاهل هالحكي

----------


## &روان&

*أليسَ جميلاً عِندَما تَعلمْ أنّ هُناكَ شَخصٌ يَعيشُ مِنْ أجْلِك .. ولاْ يُرِيدُ اَنْ يفْقِدكْ .. ! ♥ ✿*

----------


## محمد العزام

سابقي تواقيعي في هذا المنتدى ...الى ان يطرق بابي ضرف اقوى من قدراتي ويطلب مني الرحيل ...ولا اتمنى ذلك بالوقت الراهن

----------


## دموع الغصون

*we are just pepers in this life ; sadness or happiness ,never we give up ,because everyday we're waiting the sunshine to smile in the sky*

----------


## دموع الغصون

عندما يكون الآخر قريباً نفكر بحسناته لكي لا يكون تحمله أمراً صعباً. 
ولكن في غيابه نسلّي أنفسنا بتذكّر سياءته.

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا بد ان نوقف انفسنا للحظات عميقه واعيه ...نعيشها برؤيه جديده
بأحاسيس جديده ...بأحلام جديده بأماني جديده ...فكم هو
رائع هذا الجديد ..وكم هو ممتع ان يعايش الانسان نفسه مسترجعاٍ
لذيذ ذكرياته ....ولكن هل نستطيع ذلك ونتخلى عن ماضينا
من اجل حاضرنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

أعلم بأن قطاري قد اقترب من محطته الأخيرة 
و أعلم بأنني سأودع كل تلك الملامح العابرة 
كنتُ أتمنى أن أبقى في ذاك القطار لمدة أطول 
لكن 
لكل شيء نهاية ..
 لذلك سأترك طيفي بين أطياف من رحلوا


5 آيار 2012

----------


## دموع الغصون

أقل .. ما ..
يؤلم *الزهر* في صبحه المنتشي ..
أن تمر عليه..
ولا تنتبه*للعطر* الذي هلّل بالمجيء ..!

----------


## محمد العزام

ذكراي هنا لكي تتذكروني بخير ...هو اسمي وكبريائي الذي اقدمه اليكم للتتذكروا اسمي 
(محمد العزام )

----------


## shams spring

*


الحيآةُ تَهبنآ فُرصةٌ أخرى كُلمآ شَرُقَتْ شَمسٌ وغربتْ ,
 تَهبنآ أملـاً لـآ يَموت ")*

----------


## دموع الغصون

"نادرون أولئك الذين لا يتاجرون بأخطر أسرار أصدقائهم عندما 

يعجزون عن إيجاد موضوع للمحادثة"

----------


## محمد العزام

نجتمع معكم على امل المعرفة والتعلم والمشاركة ....
المعرفة من اساليب الحياة كما عشتموها 
التعلم من بعض مايبوح به قلمكم 
المشاركة ..مشاركة افراحكم واحزانكم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ ملخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ ذبح زنخ زنخ  زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ بطيخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ  زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ  زنخ سمح زنخ  زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ بلح زنخ زنخ زنخ ذبح  زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ ذبح زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ زنخ  زنخ زنخ زنخ  زنخ


 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ليش ما قرأتهم كلهم ؟
 بتعرف انو في وحدة منهم [ بحبك ] ,
 .
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ليش رجعت تدور ؟
 ,
 ,
 ,
 ,
 تعيش و تاكل غيرها ههههههه
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الْأَشْيَآء الَسَعَيَدَة
دَائِمَا تَأْتِي ب خُفَّه دُوُن أَن نُرِتِّب لَهَآ ..
لِذَا حِيْن نَكُون سُعَدَاء
لَآ نَحْتَاج إِلَى أَن نَكُتّب ، لآنَحْتَاج إِلَى أَن نَتَكَلَم ،
وُلَآ نَحّتَآج إِلَى أَن نَرَى صُوُرَا تُشْبِهُنَا أَو نُسَمِّع قُصِص تُحَاكي حَسَنَا ..
لِأَنَّنَا حِيْن نَكُون سُعَدَاء
تُكَوِّن قُدْرَتِنَا فَقَط مُنَحصرَه ب ضَّحَكَات عَفْوِيَّه عَمِيقِه
ونَشِعر بِأَن “ الْعَالَم كُلَّه ” لَنَآ
وَأَن تَفَاصِيْلِه تَضَمَّنَا ؛ وَأَن السسَمَآُإء بِوِسْعِهَا تَخْفِق لَنَآ
ولــ جَمِيْع أُمْنِيَآتِنَآ.

----------


## محمد العزام

لافائدة من الانتظار ..

----------


## shams spring

*و إن ضاقت عليكَ الأرضُ بما رحُبت أخرج و انظر كيف ھيَ السماء رُفعِت !

*556289_385340898170781_100000846220812_1088167_272456688_n.jpg

----------


## shams spring

*غدا* *سأرحل* *وترحلون وتفيض بالدمع العيون 
 وأبقى أذكركم
.
.
.
  اتراكم* *تذكرون**...!!!*

----------


## shams spring

*في النهاية ... غادرتهم بصمت متقن ....!!
12-5-2012م*

----------


## محمد العزام

سنكتفي بكتابة رؤوس اقلام عن حياتنا ,....والتكملة نبقيها في قلوبنا فقط

----------


## دموع الغصون

*******
لا تحسب الناس لوناً واحداً ..
فلهم طبائع لا تحصيهن الألوان .. 

*******************************

----------


## محمد العزام

سنستمر بحضور ارواحكم الطيبة ....وسنبقيها تاج يعلق على رؤوسنا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أول وأفضل الانتصارات أن تهزم نفسك

سنهزم أنفسنا لننتصر من جديد*

----------


## دموع الغصون

يَجِبْ أنْ نثِق أننـآ مـَـآ خُلقنَـآ أبداً :
لـ نفشَلْ ! 
أو لـنَحزَنْ !
أو لـ نَكُنْ أُنآس بـلا هَـدَفْ ! 
يَجِبْ أن نَـثِقْ أنْ وجُودِنَــا لـيسَ صُدفـَه ..
وَ ليسَ رقماَ فَحـَسبْ ..
وجُودُنـــآ (لـ حآجَهْ) ! 
أنَـــآ مَوجُودْ : لأنَ آلكـونَ يحتَـــآجنيْ .. 
وَ لأن آللــه مآزَآل .. يَمُدْ فـِيْ عُمريْ كُـــل صَبآحْ , 
لِــ أنـَآل نَصِيبيْ مِنْ آلطَآعـَة وَ آلفرحْ وَ الأنجآزآتْ , 
ثِقَتُنآ بـ أن آلله فَوقَ كُـل شيء ~ , وأيْ شيء .. 
هُوَ سِرُ سعآدتنآ .. , وتفَوقِنآ

----------


## دموع الغصون

كلنا يستطيع أن يترك بصمه , 

و قد الأمر يكون الأمر غصباً , فتصرفاتك و أقوالك و أفعالك 
هي من ستترك بصمتك .. 

فحاول دائماً أن تطبع بصمه حسنه لمن حولك ..

----------


## محمد العزام

لاتحاول ان تخفي عبق كلامك لغيرك .....ربما يحتاجون اليه....ولكن الكبرياء يمنعهم

----------


## دموع الغصون

حروفي هنا أكبر ذكرى قد تترسخ في عقولكم 
أتمنى أن تكون ذكرى طيبة بعد رحيلي

----------


## دموع الغصون

حروفي هنا أكبر ذكرى قد تترسخ في عقولكم 
أتمنى أن تكون ذكرى طيبة بعد رحيلي

----------


## دموع الغصون

اذا كان الحب أو النجاح أو التكامل
يمثل أحداهما أهمية لك
فأن هذه الأشياء تمثل جزء من نظام قيمك .
والقيمة هي حالة عاطفية
تشعر أنه من الضروري
أن
نحياها أو تتجنبها .

----------


## هلا

*هلا العبادي

كمان 10 ايام  بصير عمري 23 سنه 

هندسة حاسوب 
طبعا منتداكم هو المنتدى الوحيد اللي بدخل عليه وبشارك فيه (عفوا هو كمان منتداي لانه جد راقي وبحس حالي من اهل البيت مثل ما بحكو رغم انه تواجدي خف لكن بسبب الدراسه والان بعد ما تخرجت عم بتدرب فلذا ما فيه وقت بس بحب طلطل دائما )

عموما 

انا من  المنتدى  بتذكر  الاخ my life   و واكيد بتذكر كل المشرفين 

وعن جد فرصه سعيده*

----------


## دموع الغصون

من جلس معك لا تتركه ،

حتى تزرع في قلبه خيراً ..

ولو بكلمة أو حركة أو إشارة ” !


د.عائض القرني

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
   لتكن خطواتك في درب الخير على رمل ندي

    لا يسمع لهـــا وقع و آثارها واضحة

*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

_تنزع ايامنــــــــا كأوراق التقويــــــــــم الشهريـــــــــة.... يــــــــوم يتلوه ♥يـــــــــــوم ... نقابـــــــــل الكثيـــــــر ... نتألـــــم , نفرح , نبكــــــي , ونضحـــك ... ... ... ... ... ولكن علينا ان ....... (نعفـــــــــو & نعفــــــــــو & ونعفـــــــــو ) فلن يتبقى منا سوى.... ما يتبقى في زجاجة العطـــــر الفارغـــــــــة ترحـــل اجســـادنا وتبقى رائحـــــة ذكرانا ♥ ... ... ... ... ... فاجمعوا رحيـــــق ورودكـــم وأعمـــاركم أزهــــارا جميلـــة واحسنـــــوا الظن دائمـــا ,,,,,,,, أبتســـموا رغم مايقابلكم ^_^ ورددوا دائمــا ♥ "الحمـــــد لله"...لاإلــــ إلا الله ـــــــــــــه محمــــــــــ رسول الله_

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*الحمد لله لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*

----------


## روح انثى

هنآلگ أشخآص .
لۆ گآن بِۆسعِي أن آمنحھُم شيئاً ۆآحِداً فيُ هذه
آلحَيآه . .
سَـ أخِتآر أنْ /أمنحھُم ː
[ القُدره على رؤيـۃ أنفسِھم فيُ عيۆني ]
..................عِندهآ فقّطِ ..
سيُدرگۆن مآذآ يعنۆن بالنسّبة ليُ

----------


## دموع الغصون

* 



أصعب معركة في حياتك
عندما يدفعك الناس 
إلى أن تكون شخصاً أخر


*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الاسم : براءة محمد
التخصص: بكالوريوس نظم معلومات ادارية
الجامعة : جامعة البلقاء /كلية الحصن الجامعية

دخولي المنتدى كان اجمل واروع شيء عملته بحياتي وانضمامي الى فريقه المعطاء علمني اشياء كثيرة 
انشالله دائما نبقى معطائين لهذا المنتدى والصرح الغالي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

باقي من الذكرى تواقيع وحروف *** وصفحه عذابٍ ما طوتها الليالي 

وحرفين مكتوبه بدم من الجوف *** ورسائل مطبوعه في خيالي 

وشمعه أمل تبعد عن عيوني الخوف *** وأشباح ماضي قارب للزوالي 

فيه الرجاء ما قد دفنته وانا أشوف *** يومه يجي ما قد نشد كيف حالي 

حط السبب كله مقادير وظروف *** وصدقت حلف اللي على القلب غالي 

ليته مع الايام في حالي يروف *** ويعرف سبايب عبرتي وانتحالي

----------


## دموع الغصون

البعض يقولون " اننا لانفهم الحياة " 
نعم الحياة لاتُفهم و لكنها تُعاش لحظة بلحظة 
فلا تهدرها بالأسئلة و عشها بسعادة..

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مؤلم عندما تشعر أنك تخسر أشياء
لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانهاومؤلم جداً
انك تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لاتريده

----------


## دموع الغصون

أن تصدمك قلة ذوق البعض معك 
دليل على (رقيك)...
فلو أنك بمستواهم
لكان الأمر/ (اعتيادياً).

----------


## تحية عسكريه

abdullh alshurafa

اذكروني

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

جميل جداً أن تجعل من عدوك صديقا...........

و الأجمل ألا يتسع قلبك للعداوة فتكره على تحويله إلى صداقة .........

لا تتخيل كل الناس ملائكة.. فتنهار أحلامك ...........

و لا تجعل ثقتك بالناس عمياء.. لأنك ستبكي ذات يوم على سذاجتك .. .........

الإنسان دون أمل كنبات دون ماء ، و دون ابتسامة كوردة دون رائحة ...............

و دون إيمان وحش في قطيع لا يرحم ..........

----------


## دموع الغصون

مثلما تترك بعض الأطعمة تبرد قليلا ليسهل عليك أكلها ..
اترك بعض الخلافات تهدأ قليلا ليسهل عليك حلها ..

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لى إخوة حبهم فى الروح متصل
والفكر منـهم وإن غابوا لمنشغـل

فـارقتـهم جسـداً والقلـب بينهـم
فالنار فى كبدى تخبوا وتشتعـل

ياذكريات الصبا عودى لذاكرتى 
فـقد يـجد الـى لـقيـاهـم أمـــل

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
أجمَل الأشخَاص ، هُو مَنْ كَتبت فِي حَقه شَيئاً جَميلاً ، ،

وَ تَأَتي بَعد فَترة لِ تَقرأ مَا كَتبت ، وَ لاَ تَندم لأَنه فِعلاً يَستحِق . . | 

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

قد يكون يوما يفصل بيننا ..
و كل شيء يفوت .. و تبقى سيرة الشخص .. (( حسنة أم سيئة )) تتبعه ..
و أتمنى أن تبقى تذكرتي .. بسيطة رغم أني أحب أن أضع الكثير و الكثير كتذكارا لي ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

* قُلوبنا أرضْ , والقُرآنُ مطــــرٌ ينهمرُ !
يحنو علينا دوماً ويأخذُنا حيثُ الأمانْ ..


اللهم أجعل القرآن العظيم ربيع قلوبنا 


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

الصداقة حب دون أجنحه 

و الصداقة من أجمل أنواع الحب

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ليست الصداقة البقاء مع الصديق وقتاً أطول 
الصداقة هي أن تبقى القلوب على العد حتى و إن طالت المسافات 
و أن تبقى أرواحكم تعانق حروفنا إلى الأبد 

كل عام وحصننا بألف خير 
كل عام و أنتم جميعاً بألف خير 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


هُناك أناس تُحدثهم عن الألم . .
فَ يحدثونك عَن الأمل . . هَؤلاء هم مَن نحتاجهُم بالقرب مِنا دائما..!

*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مؤلم عندما تشعر أنك تخسر أشياء
لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانهاومؤلم جداً
انك تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لاتريده

----------


## دموع الغصون

الصِدْقُ طَرِيق مَهْجُور لاَ يَمْر به إِلَا القَلِيلْ !

----------


## دموع الغصون

غياب من نحب تماماً كغياب اللون عن الصورة ! فهو لا يفقدنا الحياة , إنما يفقدنا طعمها

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

1111.jpg

كخيوط الشمس؛ انــتِ!...
.
تخترقين غيوم سمائى..
.
قلعتي أبدية

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

هنا صفحة من حياني هنا اكتب جنوني
هنا اتمتم بهلوساتي هنا سااردد اهاتي
سااعزف الحان حزني اسمع صدى همومي
هنا استرجع ذكرياتي هنا سااجدد امالي
هنا سابني ما حطم من كياني
هنا ساعيش احلامي هنا ستتنفس روحي
هناا ساكووووون ......انا

----------


## دموع الغصون

تَنآلُ الْفَرآشَةُ إِعْجآبَ الْجَمِيعِ.. لآ أَحَدَ يَكْرَهُهآ .. مــآ السّر ؟؟!

إِنَّهُ الْهُدُوءْ .. لآ تُزْعِجُ أَحَدً ..

إِنَّهآ الأَنآقَةُ .. مَنْظَرٌ رآئِعٌ بِأَلْوآنٍ جَمِيلَةٍ ..

إِنَّهُ السُّلُوكُ الرّآقِي .. تُدآعِبُ الرِّيآحَ وَ تَقِفُ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْئٍ جَمِيلٍ ..

تُحِبُّ السَّلآمَ .. فَتَبْتَعِدُ عَنِ الْمَخآطِرِ .. لآ تُؤْذِي حَتَّى مَنْ يُؤْذِيهآ ..

فَإِنْ كُنّآ مِثْلَهآ .. لَمَلَكْنآ قُلُوبَ النّآسِ أَيْنَمآ ذَهَبْنآ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

مؤلم عندما تشعر أنك تخسر أشياء
لم يكن في حسبانك خسرانهاومؤلم جداً
انك تفتح عينيك يوماً على واقع لاتريده

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ﺑﻋض آﻟﺑشر ﯾﺧلق لگ آلسعآدة ..
ۆ لگن آﻟﺑعض هم . . آلسعآدهہ ﺑذآتهآ 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

أشق رائحة التراب بعد المطر 
أشعر بأنه أوكسجين الخريف 

1 تشرين ثاني 2012 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

أشق رائحة التراب بعد المطر 
أشعر بأنه أوكسجين الخريف 

1 تشرين ثاني 2012 



*

----------


## دموع الغصون

ﺂحتآج دعوهَ صآدقه منّ گل روح تحبني
اريدهآ من قلبك ﺈلى ﺂلسمآء فتجيب ﺂلملأئگة ﯙلكَِ بمثلھآأ احتاجها جداً

11/11/2012

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*وعدتني كثيرا بأنك ستعوضني
عن كُل لحظة حزن مررتُ بها بسببك .. ! ..
لكنك لم تفِ بالوعد ! ..
أتعوضني عن وجع بوجعِ أشد .. ؟!
*

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## اليتيم العماني

الخيال عالم واسع , لا تدركه العقول .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ أﺧﺮ ﻳﻮﻡ في سنة ( 1433 هجري )

ﺁﻟﻠﻬّﻢ إﺟﻌﻞ ﺍﻟﻌـﺂﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﺎﻣﺎً ﻣﻠﻴﺌﺎً ﺑ اﻟﺴﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﻳﻨﺴﻴﻨـﺂ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻣﺮﺭﻧـﺂ ﺑﻪِ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺁ ﺍﻟﻌـﺂﻡ . .
وآحفـظ لنآ آغلَى ما نملـك
"الوطَــــن"

 اﻟﻠﻬﻢَ أﻣﻴﻦ ..


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



عودة الساعة للوراء .. هى أشهرُ أمنية أتفقت عليها البشرية .. !

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
يوماً ما ....!!
جميعنا سنرحل 

لحينها ...!!
كونو بخير و اذكروني بخير 


دموع الغصون 
18 تشرين الثاني 2012 

*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

“لم تترك لي الخيار .....
كان علي أن أختار ...
بين موتي معك ....
وموتي بدونك .. 
فاخترت أن أرمي بزمننا على قارعة النسيان ..
علني أنجو منك ..
غادة السمان ”

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ﺇﺫﺍ ﻧﺼَﺤﮏ ﺷﺨﺺً ~// . . ﺏَ ﻗﺴﻮّﻫـ !
ﻵ ﺗﻘﺂﻃِﻌﮧ ﻭَ ﺇﺳﺘَﻔﺪ ﻣِﻦ ﻣُﻼﺣﻈﺘِﮧ - ﻑَ
ﻭَﺭﺍﺀ ﻗﺴْﻮﺗﮧ
- ﺣُﺐ { ﻋَﻤﻴﻴﻴﻖ} ♥
ﻵ ﺗﻜُﻦ - ﮎَ ﺃﻟﺬﻱ :[ ﻛَﺴﺮ ﺳَﺎﻋﮧ ﻣُﻨﺒﮧ ]
ﻟﻢَ : ﻳَﻜﻦ ﻟَﻬﺎ ﺫﻧﺐً ﺇﻻّ .. ﺃﻧﻬﺂ : ﺄﻳﻘﻈَﺘﮧ





*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

وَمَـا حُـبُّ الدِّيَـارِ شَغَفْـنَ قَلْبِـي



ولَكِـنْ حُـبُّ مَنْ سَكَـنَ الدِّيَـارَا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


“ أريد لحظة انفعال...لحظة حب...لحظة دهشة..لحظة اكتشاف...لحظة معرفة...أريد لحظة تجعل لحياتى معنى..إن حياتى من أجل أكل العيش لا معنى لها لأنها مجرد إستمرار ”

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

جـمـيــل أن تـتـصـفّـح الـنـاس كالكـتُـب !
تتوقّـف عنـد الأجمـل .. تتجاهـل السّخيـف .. وتمـزّق السيء

*

----------


## اماني النجار

* 
     اشتقتلكم كثير منتديات الحصن وأعضاءه الكرام والمبدعين وكل الأقلام 
     عدت إليكم بعد غيبه طويله ...هل لازلتم تذكروني
     لكم مني كل حب*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*





*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


في أحيان نكتب مستقبلنا من غير أن نعلم
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
احضنوا من تحبون,اسكبوا عليهم من جميل الكلام مايغرقون به حد الفرح

فسيأتي يوم تتمنون لو يعودن



*

----------


## ابتسامهـ حزينهـ

أرهقني الإرتقاء في معارج سحرك
فاجعل لي من جنوني بك جناحين
أحلق بهما في فضاءك
فأنا أنام أسترق السمع إلى دقات قلبك
وألملم ما يتساقط من همس روحك لروحك
وأفتش أحلامك بحثا عن قصاصة حلم تخصني
لأنك كنت وما زلت رعشة الدفء في يدي
ونبضة الشوق في قلبي
والنسمة الرقيقة التي تعانق روحي
حتى وإن خرجتُ من مساحة وعيك لي
أو أصبحتُ على حافة السقوط من أجندة أشواقك
فأنا بك كلون البحر ..ثابت لا أتغير
ما دامت السماء قائمة..!!
وما دام نبضي يصارع نبضي
شوقا إليك..،،

----------


## ابتسامهـ حزينهـ

*بحثتُ عن وطن يجمع بين الشوق
واحتراف الغياب..فلم أجد

حتى ممارسة اللهفة..تحتاج إلى يقينٍ
يسكن في عمق الآخر..يهمس له دوماً
بأن ثمَّة إنسانٍ يسكن في النهاية من مدى صوته..
ينتظره ليصرخ ذات احتياج
أينك يا أنا..؟؟؟؟
فكم أحتاجك الآن...!!!*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


الأمَاكنُ القدّيمِهَ ، قصَصً بلاَ لسْانَّ " . .


*

----------


## صبرة جروب

موضوع مميز فعلا

----------

